# Technics SU G95



## ammw999

Hey i have a technics SU G95 everything works except the speaker inputs im trying to hook my 2 4ohm speakers to the rear sence that is what its rated for others are 8ohm all other speaker inputs will work except the rear two inputs and and the A left input and B left input the right inputs work but left doesnt also the center input does work aswell im not sure if i dont have the system set up right up but i tried the surround button andthe 3 speaker button i also turned the balance knob both ways but still nothing?


----------



## JimE

First, a little clarification. You mention connecting speakers AND you keep stating inputs. Inputs refer to the ports that pass audio INTO the receiver. The speakers connect to the speaker ports (which are technically outputs).

As for the "A" and "B" switches, they simply on/off switches that enable/disable the speaker outputs. They should be labeled on the back panel or you can refer to the User Manual to determine which ports are affected by each button.

As that appears to be an old model that doesn't support true surround sound, you will need Dolby surround or a similar option enabled to generate a signal to the rear channels (if it even has rear output).


----------



## ammw999

yes my mistake i meant outputs lol this is very frustrating trying to get this to work, Btw im useing the CD function at the moment and have tried all other to see if it changes anything.... it doesnt.

I do think it is somthing wrong with the board because when i have the top case on it will overload and click but if i take the case off it runs fine and super cool to touch i do have fan blowing on it to help...


----------



## JimE

Likely a loose or faulty component on the board. The fact that some outputs don't appear to work would seem to indicate some sort of hardware failure, likely from a power surge or power fault. In other words, the outputs not working and the "overload" condition are likely related.


----------



## ammw999

i wonder could it be the fuse inside on the board near the power supply? does anyone know what rating that fuse is so i can get new one


----------



## JimE

You can test the fuse. But if it were the fuse, the unit likely wouldn't power on. Typically only the input power is fused.


----------



## ammw999

Ok so i looked at the board on the unit and some of the resistors and other parts are fried i was wondering if i replace these would it work again radio shack sells resistors and such, i will be uploading pics of the board in little bit its on the Driver IC STB part of board

ok so heres some pictures of the board i do need help finding out what the resistors are rated for to get the right ones and those black square things im not sure what those are but can anyone tell me so i can get those too

ok so i got the transistor part numbers but i still need help with the Diodes and the Q label parts on the board cant find those??

BTW i got the ratings for the transistors off of manual i downloaded but on the diodes or q labeld parts it doesnt say what there rated for or anything


----------



## JimE

You can tell the ratings of resistors by the colored bands around them. That's the purpose for all of those different colored stripes. Anything other component will have markings, usually a number, to denote their size. Or if you could find a proper schematic, everything should be marked accordingly.

Hard to tell from your pictures if they are actually "fried" or not. All I can say for sure, is that they have gotten hot. The resistors don't appear discolored and there is no apparent charring of the actual resistor. Granted, it's not always visible.

And whether or not it will fix the problem, no one can tell you. Having worked with electronics in the past, I'll say that the most obvious fault and/or the obvious failed component, is often NOT the actual fault. It's just the weakest link.


----------



## Fish4Trout

Q- generally denotes transistors.
Reading color codes - How to read Resistor Color Codes here
or -  here 
Ditto what has been said on schematics and "weakest links".
-hth-


----------



## ammw999

The only schematic i can find is the owners manual service manual and like i said it doesnt say what the much about anything it only gives replacement numbers witch i think will be useless unless panasonic still supports this product?


----------



## JimE

True, and the replacement numbers are likely for higher level parts (ie: the whole card) and not individual components.

You could try taking it to a local repair shop. Maybe someone would be willing to take a look and offer some recommendations.


----------



## ammw999

lol well thing is where i live i tried to find a shop but nobody in a 60mile radius fixes home theater recievers or stereos for that matter.


----------



## JimE

Sad, but true in a lot of areas, for a lot of hardware. It's just not cost effective any longer to repair hardware. 

In any case, it doesn't necessarily need to be an audio shop. Any electronics technician should be able to help and/or give an opinion after seeing the hardware in person. TV repair shops would be my first thought (and not many of those around here either, and I live in a major metropolitan area).


----------

